
The sorry state of OpenSSL usability - fanf2
https://jameshfisher.com/2017/12/02/the-sorry-state-of-openssl-usability.html
======
dozzie
Half of the rant is about things OpenSSL has no control over, like MacOS not
shipping openssl(1) and associated man pages or LibreSSL disguising in command
line as OpenSSL, and most of the other half is complaining about complexity of
X.509 use in general, which _again_ is not that much of OpenSSL's fault.

